# which Nilfisk nozzle for car cleaning?



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

anyone,
which nilfisk click and clean nozzle is best for car cleaning, i just got a c120 which came with 2 nozzles, one which is adjustable and one that isnt, one is called powerspeed and the other tornado, don't know which is which either!!

Don't want to pick the wrong one and blast the paint off my car!

Any ideas would be great!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I think the adjustable one. The other one spins the water out, if that makes sense, if not, go and try it, it will probably take your paint off if it finds a chip or a weak point in the paint..


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

I got 2 with my 110, all I would say is try them on the machine and don't use the one which spins the water jet as it will probably strip the paint off the car.
I can't remember whether it's the short or long one though, try them out on the ground before aiming at the bodywork of your motor :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

You get a (long) rotating pencil of death nozzle and a (small) fairly tight 20° or so fan nozzle. That fan nozzle is pretty powerful as it is, can take dirt of a paving stone easily so be careful. 

They do an extra nozzle dubbed "auto" which is an 80° fan, much wider and softer on the paint while still packing a fair bunch. I use that, and a multi position adaptor so I can get under the wheel arches etc, then fold it flat again to continue on the car.


----------



## woolley (Sep 6, 2010)

dont use the one that rattles when shaken (the non adjustable one) as said it oscillates the water and will strip paint mate, iv got the c120 myself and the adjustable nozzle is more than powerful enough for whats needed :thumb:


woolley


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

thanks for the replys :thumb:

Should keep the paint on the car now!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Adjustable nozzle? What one is that? I have the rotating pencil one, and another one which has a little yellow dot on it. It's a pretty tight fan, how do you adjust that?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

The domestic Nilfisk's have the rotating pencil jet which is the tornado and the Powerspeed, the Powerspeed really doesn't have much of an adjustment IME apart from going from high to low pressure.

If you want you can get the Auto nozzle: http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=3563

OR a proper variable nozzle with metal lance: http://tinyurl.com/39zzkav

OR just be careful with the normal one lol.


----------

